# Car



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i'd go for the camaro or 80's corvette if you can find one.


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

go for the mustang


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

go for a dodge truck man i got this 96 for $3200 its sweet i got an 03 too and i think this one has a little more power.....


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

RollinCoal2 said:


> go for a dodge truck man i got this 96 for $3200 its sweet i got an 03 too and i think this one has a little more power.....


I love trucks but I was really waiting until I was older then buying a nice diesel where insurance on a 4wd wont kill me, Very nice truck though, my uncle has a 97 dodge ram 1500 that I drive all the time


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

RollinCoal2 said:


> go for a dodge truck man i got this 96 for $3200 its sweet i got an 03 too and i think this one has a little more power.....


Didn't you get banned?


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Didn't you get banned?


uhhh nooooooooo


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

the only thing about cars is dealing with the snow, but with that aside im into the tuners, hopefully ill be getting a 2008 Colbalt SS that i can trick out, i already have my muscle car, 1969 Mustang  You can find eclipses cheap and a 90's camaro would be sweet too, its all in personal preference


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

RollinCoal2 said:


> uhhh nooooooooo


 oh my bad I thought you had an account of hoytarchery777 and hoytarchery7 before. Only reason I ask is you have the same exact trucks and bows as those two accounts


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Didn't you get banned?


ya 6 or 7 times by now i would think


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I've had some of the funniest times of my life in an older model camaro, real fun drive, 4.6 mustangs are cool but should have more zip than they do, my buddy's 99 stang got dusted by me in my crown vic which has the same engine but is way more car and way heavier so i was kinda dissapointed with the mustang. Tuner cars are alright but you never really get to feel that v8 power :shade:


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

i smoked a mustang in my ranger it was kind sad .....it jus really had no power.......it had a 3.8 in it and my truck has a 4.0 but even wit me havin a bigger engine i thought the mustang would have done a lill better against me .......the newer ones that have 4.0's in them may be quicker though.......but id go for a camero


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

chevy4x4 said:


> I love trucks but I was really waiting until I was older then buying a nice diesel where insurance on a 4wd wont kill me, Very nice truck though, my uncle has a 97 dodge ram 1500 that I drive all the time


if you got a mucle car your gona get wacked on insurance anyway
got my 91 silverado for 2300


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a 95 dodge single cab 12 valve long bed Cummins, its pump is turned up and runes great!


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

HuntLions_94 said:


> I have a 95 dodge single cab 12 valve long bed Cummins, its pump is turned up and runes great!


got pics? what'd ya do to turn it up? i put a #10 fuel plate and 370 marine injectors in mine and reset the timing oh and an intake... oh and mines the same truck but different pics...


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> ya 6 or 7 times by now i would think


thanks


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

honesty I have no idea I am just learning how to work on trucks/diesels. It was turned up when I got it (I bought it from my dad) It was turned up when he got it also. I build houses and work with wood and metal (weld) ext, anyway I wanna put a CAT turbo on it. Maybe one off of a 420D Backhoe or cat D4 dozer, my cousin works for CAT as a mechanic so he could score me one and help put it on.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

HuntLions_94 said:


> honesty I have no idea I am just learning how to work on trucks/diesels. It was turned up when I got it (I bought it from my dad) It was turned up when he got it also. I build houses and work with wood and metal (weld) ext, anyway I wanna put a CAT turbo on it. Maybe one off of a 420D Backhoe or cat D4 dozer, my cousin works for CAT as a mechanic so he could score me one and help put it on.


do you have a pyrometer gauge in it? cause with a turned up 12valve if you blow alot of smoke for a good period of time your egt's will go up real quick and can possibly melt your pistons...


----------

